# Polycrylic (minwax) for outdoor use



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Will it work? I used Australian timber oil and latex satin paint together and the sheens are too drastically different for me. I'd like to even them out with satin polycrylic but...

Will it hold up outdoors?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JCMeyersIV said:


> Will it work? I used Australian timber oil and latex satin paint together and the sheens are too drastically different for me. I'd like to even them out with satin polycrylic but...
> 
> Will it hold up outdoors?



I would not use it outdoors. For a film finish to survive even for a short time, a good marine spar varnish, or spar urethane would be my choice. But, even those will need periodic maintenance.










 







.


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmm. Ok maybe I'll just say screw it. Prolly one if those things that bugs me but the customer won't mind.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>> Will it hold up outdoors?

No, it contains no UV inhibitors. Sunlight will rapidly cause it to get cloudy and then lose adhesion. Minwax does market a product called Helmsman Spar Varnish that is touted as an exterior clear finish. However, it has not held up well in some tests that I am aware of.

As already suggested, a good marine grade non-poly spar varnish is your best choice. Go to a marine supply store and look for finishes from Interlux, Pettit and, best of all, Epifanes.


----------

